# Is there any way to set options for all installed ports?



## ORTO-DOX (Dec 2, 2013)

Good day!

I want to ask, is it possible in any way to do the following. When doing a massive port upgrade, for example with the ports-mgmt/portupgrade utility, how can I set options for all affected ports, so that upgrade process is not interrupted by options dialogs?


----------



## Juanitou (Dec 2, 2013)

*Re: Is it any way to set options for all installed ports?*

I use portmaster instead of portupgrade but a quick look at its wiki page shows that `portupgrade -c/-C` should do what you want.


----------



## ORTO-DOX (Dec 2, 2013)

*Re: Is it any way to set options for all installed ports?*

Yes, it works for me. Thanks!


----------

